# خصائص منظومات تبريد المستشفيات



## ameng (2 أغسطس 2006)

لدي سؤال مهم عن المنظومات المركزية لتبريد المستشفيات والبنايات الصحية هل هناك خصائص معينة لهذه المنظومات وما هي القاعات الصحية التي يستخدم فيها الfresh air وشكرا للجميع
:33:


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (5 أغسطس 2006)

الأخ الفاضل ameng .

تحية طيبة .

واهلأ وسهلأ بك .

ونرحب بك كل الترحيب . ودمته اخأ وصديقأ جديدا ودائما بين اخوتك .

بالنسبة لسؤالك . منظومات التكيف المجهزة في المستشفيات هي انظمة تكييف تقليدية كسائر البنايات.

اما الهواء النقي هو هواء رب العالمين . لا يسمح التدخين داخل المستشفى او التلوث .

وهناك تعقيم المواد والأرضيات بطرق خاصة بشكل دوري منعأ للتلوث . 

اما صالات العمليات تعقم بواسطة Light UV اشعة فوق البنفسجية للقضاء على جميع 

المايكروبات .


البغدادي


----------



## Waleed Engr (5 أغسطس 2006)

*المستشفيات (Hospitals)*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​
مرحباً بك أخي السائل //ameng// كما أرحب بأخي المجيب //شكري محمد نورى// فأهلاً بكما
في الحقيقة أني وددت أن أشارككما الموضوع فمن الآن أعذروني (قد أطيل عليكم) !! 

المستشفيات :

الحقيقة أن هذا موضوع يطول شرحه وقد لا يتسع المقام لذكره كاملاً لأنة يدخل تحت باب (جودة الهواء الداخلي)
يتم تصميم أنظمة التكييف في المستشفيات على أساس تواجد المرضى باستمرار وعلى مدى 24 ساعة ويعمل التكييف على مدار العام . 
العامل المهم هو أن يتم توزيع الهواء على جميع الغرف في حين إن الممرات و غرف الممرضات وأقسام الخدمات يجب أن يتم تزويدها بمصدر هواء تغذية منفصل وكل غرفة يجب أن توجد بها مروحة شفط لخلق ضغط سالب لتفادي تبادل الهواء مع الأقسام الأخرى المختلفة . وعلية يجب إتباع النقاط التالية في التصميم لأنظمة تكييف المستشفيات من أجل تحقيق الأهداف السالف ذكرها وهي :

-	يجب التعامل مع الأقسام و الإدارات المختلفة بأنظمة مختلفة .
-	يجب عمل موازنة بين كميات هواء التغذية وهواء العادم للحصول على ضغط سالب أو ضغط موجب في أماكن معينة حسب الحاجة للحد من انبعاث الروائح والميكروبات .
-	يمكن استخدام مرشحات هواء ذات كفاءة عالية لتنقية الهواء و التخلص من البكتيريا .
-	يجب تزويد الأماكن بالهواء النقي الكافي لتخفيف الروائح لمستويات منخفضة . 

من الأشياء الواجب ملاحظتها في تكييف المستشفيات :

-	مرشحات الهواء ذات الكفاءة العالية كمرشحات ( الهيبا ) فهي قادرة على حجز الأجسام الأصغر من واحد ميكرون ( 1 micron ) .
-	عدم استخدام غسالات الهواء و الرشاشات لأنها تكون بؤراً لإنتاج الميكروبات .(في حال الترطيب يستخدم بخار جاف معقم في مجرى الهواء) .
-	وضع أجهزة للاحتياط نظراً لأهمية المستشفى (لعمله 24 ساعة) .
-	وضع نظام التحكم الرقمي المباشر( DDC ) مع نظام إدارة المباني (BMS ) .

أما بالنسبة للهواء النقي fresh air فهو يستخدم لغرف المرضى ذات الأمراض المعدية عن طريق التنفس (فيستخدم لهم هواء ضغط سالب) .
عافانا الله واياكم من جميع الأمراض وشفى المرضى المسلمين

آسف مرة أخرى على الإطالة مع تمنياتنا لكم بالتوفيق
م. وليد


----------



## ameng (5 أغسطس 2006)

الخوين شكري ووليد شكرا جزيلا لكما على اهتمامكما بالموضوع والمعلومات التي اضفتاهما نتمنى لكما التوفيق وان تكونا نبراسا للعلم وزادا للمتعلمين


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (5 أغسطس 2006)

احسنت يا اخي Wleed Engr

وماقصرت وجزاك الله خيرأ وعافية .


البغدادي


----------



## xabdoux (30 يناير 2007)

thx ya mannnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn


----------



## مهندس الكويتي (22 ديسمبر 2007)

الله يعطيك العافية
على الافادة


----------



## profx (23 ديسمبر 2007)

مشكور اخي وليد علي هذا الشرح 
و لكن هل هناك standard لتصميم منظومات التكييف في المستشفيات او اي مرجع يمكن الاستناد عليه عند تصميم مثل هذه المنظومات
وشكرا


----------



## السيد العشرى (1 يوليو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا على المعلومات القيمة


----------



## حمزةعمار (1 يوليو 2009)

جزاك الله ألف خير ، وأرجو أن أجد عندك كتاب باللغة العربية أو الفرنسية يتحدث عن خصائص التكييف المركزي للمستشفيات . وألف شكر


----------



## light man (1 يوليو 2009)

مشكور الاخوان وليد وشكري على المشاركة و الرد المختصر و المفيد جدا ونتمنى الاستزادة في هذا الموضوع لانه فعلا على جانب كبير من الاهمية


----------



## يوسف مدخلي (28 مارس 2010)

وسوف اكمل بقية الكلام الذي ماقصر اخي مهندس وليد
النظام لامثل للمستشفيات عامة هو نظام الهواء الكلي. لكن يستخدم نظام وحدات الحث ووحدات ملف- مروحة (نظام الهواء- الماء ) في أماكن المرضي ولكن النظام لامثل في هذه المناطق هو النظام الذي يستخدم لاسقف المبردة مع هواء تغذية إضافي لتلبية احتياجات التهوية.
أجهزة تكيف الهواء طراز الشباك بالطبع لا تصلح في هذا التطبيق لإمكانية دخول البكتيريا التي تسبب الالتهابات والبتالي يعتبر استخدامها مؤقتا. النظام الاخر المفضل في المستشفيات هو نظام الهواء ذو الحجم المتغير (vav) لما يمتاز به من:
1- المقدرة على العمل عند السعات الممنخفضة.
2- المستويات المنخفظة للضوضاء
3- الاترشيد في استهلاك الطاقة ويلزم توفير مولد كهربائي احتياطي 
وشكر


----------



## aati badri (29 مارس 2010)

يوسف مدخلي قال:


> وسوف اكمل بقية الكلام الذي ماقصر اخي مهندس وليد
> النظام لامثل للمستشفيات عامة هو نظام الهواء الكلي. لكن يستخدم نظام وحدات الحث ووحدات ملف- مروحة (نظام الهواء- الماء ) في أماكن المرضي ولكن النظام لامثل في هذه المناطق هو النظام الذي يستخدم لاسقف المبردة مع هواء تغذية إضافي لتلبية احتياجات التهوية.
> أجهزة تكيف الهواء طراز الشباك بالطبع لا تصلح في هذا التطبيق لإمكانية دخول البكتيريا التي تسبب الالتهابات والبتالي يعتبر استخدامها مؤقتا. النظام الاخر المفضل في المستشفيات هو نظام الهواء ذو الحجم المتغير (vav) لما يمتاز به من:
> 1- المقدرة على العمل عند السعات الممنخفضة.
> ...


السلام عليكم
وشكراأخي الكريم
يسمح بنظام vav في بعض الأماكن فقط ولايسمح به في كل الأماكن بالمستشفيات


----------



## aati badri (29 مارس 2010)

شكرى محمد نورى قال:


> الأخ الفاضل ameng .
> 
> تحية طيبة .
> 
> ...


 

اما صالات العمليات تعقم بواسطة Light UV اشعة فوق البنفسجية للقضاء على جميع 

المايكروبات .


او هبا فلتر


----------



## aati badri (29 مارس 2010)

شكرى محمد نورى قال:


> الأخ الفاضل ameng .
> 
> تحية طيبة .
> 
> ...


 منظومات التكيف المجهزة في المستشفيات هي انظمة تكييف تقليدية كسائر البنايات.

السلام عليكم السيد البغدادي والسيد السائل
لا يسمح بمكيفات الشباك والاسبيليت


----------



## aati badri (29 مارس 2010)

Waleed Engr قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​
> 
> مرحباً بك أخي السائل //ameng// كما أرحب بأخي المجيب //شكري محمد نورى// فأهلاً بكما
> في الحقيقة أني وددت أن أشارككما الموضوع فمن الآن أعذروني (قد أطيل عليكم) !!
> ...


أما بالنسبة للهواء النقي fresh air فهو يستخدم لغرف المرضى ذات الأمراض المعدية عن طريق التنفس (فيستخدم لهم هواء ضغط سالب) .
وكذلك غرف العمليات وال  ICU العناية الفائقة أو العناية المركزة في تسمسة أخرى
بالنسبة للضغط السالب تقصد غرف العزل طبعا للمرضى الذين يحملون امراض معدية 
ولكن هناك غرف عزل يجب أن تكون موجبة الضغط 
لان بعض المرضى شفاهم الله يحتاجون لحماية من العدوى كمرضى الايدز مثلا
راجع أشري
وأظن هناك بوست عن كل ما يهم المستشفيات


----------



## mahde (12 أكتوبر 2010)

ارجو افادتي بكيفية التخلص من مياه المكيفات في المستفشي


----------



## samy m (13 أكتوبر 2010)

اعتقد ان التخلص من مياه المكيفات بوجه عام يكون عن طريق شبكة مواسير تنتهى لاقرب نقطة صرف اى اقرب Floor Drain


----------



## samy m (13 أكتوبر 2010)

waleed engr قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​
> مرحباً بك أخي السائل //ameng// كما أرحب بأخي المجيب //شكري محمد نورى// فأهلاً بكما
> في الحقيقة أني وددت أن أشارككما الموضوع فمن الآن أعذروني (قد أطيل عليكم) !!
> 
> ...



مشكوووووووووور يا هندسة على الشرح الرااااائع فعلا مشاركة متميزة.........
و عندى سؤال فى هذا الكلام و هو
كيف يتم تحقيق الضغط الموجب ارجو التوضيح و الف شكر.......


----------



## مستريورك (13 أكتوبر 2010)




----------



## mahde (14 أكتوبر 2010)

لك الشكر والتقدير أخي التوضيح


----------



## الدره المصون (15 أكتوبر 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
يتم التحكم في ضغط الغرفه في المستشفيات عن طريق النحكم في كمية الهواء الداخله للغرفه من نظام التكييف والكميه المسحوبه من الغرفه فمثلا لكي يكون ضغط الغرفه موجب لابد ان تكون كمية الهواء الداخل اكبر من كمية الهواء المسحوب (طيب اكبر منها بقد اييييش؟؟؟) هذا على حسب انا ابغاها موجبه بفرق ضغط محدد من الكود لو مثلا فرق ضغط 15% اذن لازم كمية الهواء المسحوب اقل من الداخل ب 15% وهكذا
والعكس صحيح لو ضغط الغرفه سالب لازم كمية الهواء المسحوب اكبر من الهواء الداخل وبنفس الطريقه
اسال الله ان يكون الشرح واضح 
اللهم اني اسالك علما نافعا ورزقا طيبا واسعا وعملا صالحا متقبلا يارب العالمين


----------



## riam (14 مارس 2011)

شكرا يا اخوتي لكن يجب الاهمام بالهواء المتحرك القريب من الصالات كونه مؤثر في كفاءة تنقية الهواء


----------



## riam (14 مارس 2011)

انا اطلب استعمال سمنت يحتوي قاتل للبكتريا كون الرطوبة سبب لتكاثرها للارضيات واللبخ


----------



## عبدالرحمن الشهران (8 يونيو 2011)

السلام عليكم ارجو المساعدة عندي تقرير عن تكييف المستشفيات تكييف غرف العمليات وغرف العزل والمختبرات ان تكون سالبة ابي شرح بعدة نقاط


----------



## ladyoskar (24 نوفمبر 2011)

جد شككككككرا


----------

